# Applicazioni che smettono di aprirsi

## Kind_of_blue

Confesso ... non è la prima volta che mi capita che, da un giorno all'altro una applicazione su Kde smettesse semplicemente di aprirsi ... in passato era successo con firefox, ma beh ... oramai lo avevo praticamente già abbandonato in favore di konqueror, quindi ho "risolto" semplicemente rinunciando.

Ora però mi brucia un po di piu ... di colpo Akregator non parte piu ... senza segnalare alcun tipo di errore ... il cursore rimane occupato qualche secondo con l'icona di Akregator, poi piu nulla.

Se lo lancio da terminale, niente ... nessun errore.

Ho già provato a riemergere, ma niente. Da cosa potebbe essere causato?

----------

## GiRa

```
$ cd 

$ find -iname "*akreg*"
```

prova ad eliminare questi.

----------

## codadilupo

qualche libreria rotta ?

```
# revdep-rebuild -pvt 
```

Coda

----------

## Kind_of_blue

allora ... in attesa che il revdep-rebuild arrivi a compimento ...

ho provato a vedere per la soluzione di GiRa:

```

francesco@golem ~ $ cd

francesco@golem ~ $ find -iname "*akreg*"

./.kde/share/apps/akregator

./.kde/share/apps/akregator/Archive/http___akregator.pwsp.net_blog_?feed=rss2.mk4

./.kde/share/apps/akregator/Archive/http___akregator.sf.net_rss2.php.mk4

./.kde/share/icons/Flamenco/16x16/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/Flamenco/16x16/apps/akregator_empty.png

./.kde/share/icons/Flamenco/22x22/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/Flamenco/32x32/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/Flamenco/48x48/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/Flamenco/64x64/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/Flamenco/128x128/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/16x16/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/22x22/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/32x32/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/48x48/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/56x56/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/64x64/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/72x72/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/96x96/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/icons/nuvoX_0.4/128x128/apps/akregator.png

./.kde/share/config/akregatorrc

./.local/share/applications/kde-akregator.desktop

```

non mi sembra ci siano cose che possano fare macelli .... o no?

Edito:

Niente ... revdep-rebuild ... ha trovato delle librerie rotte ... ma niente che abbia portato benefici ad Akregator

----------

## Kernel78

Il buon vecchio metodo di lanciare l'applicazione da terminale per consultare eventuale output ?

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Il buon vecchio metodo di lanciare l'applicazione da terminale per consultare eventuale output ?

 

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Se lo lancio da terminale, niente ... nessun errore.

 

Credo che l'unica possibilità rimasta (prima di passare a strace) sia vedere l'exit code e sperare che corrisponda a qualcosa:

```
$ akgregator ; echo $?
```

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Il buon vecchio metodo di lanciare l'applicazione da terminale per consultare eventuale output ? 
> 
>  *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   Se lo lancio da terminale, niente ... nessun errore. 
> 
> Credo che l'unica possibilità rimasta (prima di passare a strace) sia vedere l'exit code e sperare che corrisponda a qualcosa:
> ...

 

```
akregator --nofork
```

In questo modo non va in background.

----------

## GiRa

Cancella/sposta questi file:

```
./.kde/share/apps/akregator/Archive/http___akregator.pwsp.net_blog_?feed=rss2.mk4

./.kde/share/apps/akregator/Archive/http___akregator.sf.net_rss2.php.mk4

./.kde/share/config/akregatorrc
```

E prova a lanciare il programma da fuori KDE, forse è un problema di DCOP.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Allora ... niente exit code ... xche, come ho scoperto in seguito Akregator rimne in attesa, senza partire ... o crashare

Quando ho cancellato i 3 file come consigliato da GiRa e poi lo ho lanciato da consolle con l'opzione Nofork ... mi si è aperto un Popup che mi dice:

```
Akregator sembra gia in esecuzione su un altro display di questa macchina. L'esecuzione di piu copie di Akregator non è gestita dal backend di Metakit e può causare la perdita degli articoli archiviati o errori irreversibili all'avvio. Dovresti disabilitare l'archiviazione per ora a meno che non sia sicuro che Akregator sia gia in esecuzione
```

e mi da come opzioni "Forza Accesso" e "Disabilita Archiviazione"

Strace è veramente logorroico ... ma sembra evidenziare che DCopServer rimanga in attesa di una risposta che non arriva ...

Ecco l eultime righe:

```

access("/home/francesco/.ICEauthority", R_OK) = 0

open("/home/francesco/.ICEauthority", O_RDONLY) = 6

fstat64(6, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0600, st_size=9708, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb717e000

read(6, "\0\4XSMP\0\0\0\37local/golem:/tmp/.ICE-"..., 4096) = 4096

read(6, "local/golem:/tmp/.ICE-unix/8111\0"..., 4096) = 4096

read(6, "p/.ICE-unix/8518\0\22MIT-MAGIC-COOK"..., 4096) = 1516

close(6)                                = 0

munmap(0xb717e000, 4096)                = 0

write(3, "\0\4\1\0\3\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\217~)\327x\301\25=\\"..., 32) = 32

read(3, "\0\10\0\2\2\0\0\0", 8)         = 8

read(3, "\3\0KDE\0\0\0\3\0002.0\0\0\0", 16) = 16

getsockopt(3, SOL_SOCKET, SO_PEERCRED, ")\33\0\0\353\3\0\0d\0\0\0", [12]) = 0

getuid32()                              = 1003

write(3, "\1\2\1\0I\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 12) = 12

write(3, "\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\vDCOPServer\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\25regi"..., 53) = 53

write(3, "\0\0\0\20anonymous-14383\0", 20) = 20

read(3, "\2\3\0\0028\0\0\0", 8)         = 8

read(3, "o\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(3, "\0\0\0\vDCOPServer\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\tQCString\0"..., 56) = 56

write(3, "\1\2\1\0`\0\0\0o\0\0\0", 12)  = 12

write(3, "\0\0\0\20anonymous-14383\0\0\0\0\vDCOPServ"..., 82) = 82

write(3, "\0\0\0\nakregator\0", 14)     = 14

read(3, "\2\3\0\0024\0\0\0", 8)         = 8

read(3, "o\0\0\0", 4)                   = 4

read(3, "\0\0\0\vDCOPServer\0\0\0\0\20anonymous-143"..., 52) = 52

write(3, "\1\2\1\0n\0\0\0\2\0\0\0", 12) = 12

write(3, "\0\0\0\20anonymous-14383\0\0\0\0\nakregato"..., 70) = 70

write(3, "\0\0\0\20/home/francesco\0\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0"..., 40) = 40

read(3,      
```

----------

## Kind_of_blue

che pacchetto devo emergere per aggiornare/reinstallare dcop?

----------

## GiRa

```
eix -I -S dcop
```

----------

## Kind_of_blue

uff ... non lo trova cosi ... ma è come se fosse dentro qualche altro pacchetto

----------

## Kernel78

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> uff ... non lo trova cosi ... ma è come se fosse dentro qualche altro pacchetto

 

Dai,  un  po'  di  elasticità, almeno fare una ricerca nei pacchetti installati nel proprio sistema ...

```
# equery belongs $(which dcop)

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcop in *... ]

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r8 (/usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcop)

```

----------

## GiRa

Il fatto che non te lo trovi significa che non è installato, che use hai usato per KDE?

```
$ eix -I -S dcop

[I] kde-base/kdcop

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.1 ~3.5.6

     Installed:           3.5.1(3.5)(00:02:53 25/10/2006)(-arts -debug kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE: graphical DCOP browser/client

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Il fatto che non te lo trovi significa che non è installato, che use hai usato per KDE?
> 
> ```
> $ eix -I -S dcop
> 
> ...

 

Non aumentiamo la confusione  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

allora ...  il mio "emerge -s dcop" mi da una serie di risultati ... ma niente di installato ... neppure 

```

*  kde-base/kdcop

      Latest version available: 3.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 23,034 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KDE: graphical DCOP browser/client

      License:       GPL-2

```

questo è male?

Comunque questo è un client ... il server in che pacchetto lo posso cercare?

----------

## Kernel78

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Comunque questo è un client ... il server in che pacchetto lo posso cercare?

 

Va bene  che  posso  aver dato una risposta  acida  ma ignorare così il mio post quando contiene  la  risposta alla tua domanda  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Kernel, posso giurare, senza paura di restare fulminato ... che non ho visto la tua risposta  :Embarassed: 

Scusa

E purtroppo è proprio la risposta che temevo di avere, nel senso che kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r8 le ho gia riemerse (diciamo a intuito) ... senza beneficio alcuno

----------

